# DS #DSi 0019: Assassin's Creed II: Discovery (USA)



## T-hug (Nov 12, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5653^^


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 12, 2009)

Why is it first japan? still nice though


----------



## 754boy (Nov 12, 2009)

Is this any good? I mildly enjoyed the first. MILDLY.


----------



## JustReading (Nov 12, 2009)

BAHAMUT needs a scene ban for the constant repacking of p2p shit, the bullshit in nfos, invalid propers, and generally sucking. Any group that isn't doing games at 10 am on Tuesday morning etc is shit.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmmmm
Will give it a try while waiting for my Wi-Fi to be fixed so I can play PSZ online.
This is supposed to be a 2.5d side-scroller.

EDIT:
Not available on my regular site.Guess I will have to wait some more.


----------



## VenomTSH (Nov 12, 2009)

Holy crap, I didn't even know this was coming out this week (I'm one of the few people that actually liked the first one)


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.
This game uses the DSi camera.You can take pictures of yourself add them to wanted posters across Spain. Something Ubisoft would.
This is also going to be released for the iphone/ipod touch along with the DS version on November 17th.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Nov 12, 2009)

Okay, this Golden Girls catfighting in NFOs needs to stop.  Xenophobia scenesters, if you pre-face insults towards another group with "Stop crying and insulting other groups"... that makes you sound hypocritical.

I pre-warn everyone: this is a Ubi-Soft release that utilizes the DSi camera.  The likelihood of it having some sort of AP or not working on most flashcarts is a stern 98%.


----------



## VenomTSH (Nov 12, 2009)

No name and/or icon, white screens at startup, just like Rabbids Go Home. Great.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 12, 2009)

JustReading said:
			
		

> BAHAMUT needs a scene ban for the constant repacking of p2p shit, the bullshit in nfos, invalid propers, and generally sucking. Any group that isn't doing games at 10 am on Tuesday morning etc is shit.



Dear JustReading,

Shut the fuck up. You're getting the game for free.

Sincerly, 
Guild


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 12, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> JustReading said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## williamrune1 (Nov 12, 2009)

I want it but i live in te benelux in europe. Nintendo of benelux will ship it at end 2010:S


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 12, 2009)

Why is it DSi?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyway, is the white screen and stuff being that it's a DSi-using game or from anti-piracy? I've been looking forward to this slightly (although my ROM site doesn't host DSi-using ROMs).


----------



## georgebeller (Nov 12, 2009)

Work fine so far on AK2i AKaio1.5 latest loader.
I've only play the training mission and the first two levels but look like a decent 2.5D platformer. At least the controls are Dpad and not the stylus who was the major grief i had against Prince of persia DS.


----------



## master1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> ^^ndsrelease-5653^^











 what dsi feature does it have if it says its #DSi 0019


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 12, 2009)

master1 said:
			
		

> what dsi feature does it have if it says its #DSi 0019



I think you can take a picture of yourself and it'll appear on the wanted posters around the levels. Nothing actually worthwhile.

EDIT: Also tried on R4. The results...

- In regular v1.18 firmware, no icon, no name, and white screen upon loading
- In the DSTT unofficial firmware with YSMenu (the same type used for Bowser's Inside Story), there's an icon and name but I get a rom loading error every time.


----------



## master1 (Nov 12, 2009)

cool thanks


----------



## Gerinych (Nov 12, 2009)

I actually squealed when i saw this on my RSS feed.


----------



## jdevil99 (Nov 12, 2009)

im getting an error code=-4 when trying to load it w/ my DSTT


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm overwhelmed with so many new games now,time to play this now. XD


----------



## Xuang (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm using Acekard 2i and for some reason the game doesn't recognize that I am using a DSi anyway to fix this?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 12, 2009)

Xuang said:
			
		

> I'm using Acekard 2i and for some reason the game doesn't recognize that I am using a DSi anyway to fix this?



Nope,no card can.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Nov 12, 2009)

It's hard to tell if it's Ubi's new AP policy or just the DSi feature blocking it's use.  On one hand: Rabbids Go Home had the same problem and the same "worthless" DSi features added onto it.  On the other: Where's Waldo didn't.

I'm going to say that I think Ubi is trying to cram as much DSi features into as many games as possible, even if they aren't warranted, because they know it'll cause a proper rom dumping hiccup.  At the end of Q4 2009, they won't see any real increase in sales and move on to blame the economy instead of piracy of slumping sales.


----------



## Orusaka (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, this game sure was a surprise. Didn't know it existed. Just got it to test if it worked on the Super Card DS One, and it does, along with eveything anyone has thrown at us so far. (with appropriate patches, though, I might add.)

I was just gonna play this for two mins, but wound up completly absorbed, and couldn't put it down for an hour. It's hard to explain. It's a platformer, but with lots of Assasin's Creed staples and elements, like stealth. I guess it's somewhat like 2d prince of persia games, only fast. I had a lot of fun. I've retired it, though, because the story seems to be the same as the real game, or possibly it's some sort of side story with the same characters. I don't kow, but I'm not playing any further until that's been cleared up, because I intend to experience the story through the console game. That said, this game took me really by surprise. I thought it was gonna be shovelware crap, but it plays really well. Of course, I'm not very far into it, and it might turn out dull and repetetive, but the first impression is very, very good.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 12, 2009)

Seems to be working fine on a CycloDS 1.56b3......it's a lot better that the first Assassin's Creed, but that isn't saying all that much.  Definitely controls, plays and looks better though.  Lots of voice acting in this one.


----------



## plasmatron (Nov 12, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> JustReading said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The game was released by XPA not BAHAMUT. Stop ranting, when you don`t have any fucking clue.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Nov 12, 2009)

DSi Enhanced:


			
				Crispygamer.net said:
			
		

> Nintendo DSi owners will be able to take pictures of themselves and put them directly into the game as “WANTED!” posters as well. [Source]



Lame...


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Nov 12, 2009)

plasmatron said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, not having any clue what this drama is about and just being exposed to it by reading the NFOs, XPA's response seems a thousand times more catty and insulting than the original Bahamut statement in Rockman last night.

Either way, it's the kind of thing you can see in any guild chat or IRC channel ever... It's the internet and it's a "scene" where people can pretend to feel superior to others.  Of course there'll be useless drama.


----------



## Retal (Nov 12, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> plasmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the record, nobody in this quote pyramid has a clue. Except possibly the first guy, but I doubt that. BAHAMUT is actually comprised of P2P faggots, so he was right about that at least, as well as the scene ban part.


----------



## da_head (Nov 12, 2009)

interesting. any idea when the pc/console version is comin out?


----------



## Chanser (Nov 12, 2009)

It's already out on 360.


----------



## jdevil99 (Nov 12, 2009)

And out on PSP to, so all 3 iterations came out today.Sweeeet


----------



## VenomTSH (Nov 12, 2009)

I need less scene drama and more patches to make this work.


----------



## |Qwest&#124 (Nov 12, 2009)

For playing on Supercard One DSi

Enable DMA and patch saver

It works for me


----------



## just1post (Nov 13, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> Donato_Dobango said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Retal, you obviously have no clue and have been spoon-fed lies. XPA are publicly well known to be comprised of P2P users, check their history, check blackcats torrents, even check this post of a Spanish member who also runs a Spanish torrent/rom sharing website (these are just minor examples). If you had any concept of the scene you would know XPA should be the ones to be banned, then again the politics dwells further beyond your comprehension and nothing will happen anyway. BAHAMUT can be perceived as a subpar group and in XPA's shadow, but at least it doesn't deal with p2p. The scene today is nothing like what it used to be, all these lame groups should take a page from the book of the best group ever: r18!

Anyway, this is a really nice game. Assassin's Creed rocks! Good job XPA.


----------



## SceneHUR (Nov 13, 2009)

just1post said:
			
		

> Retal, you obviously have no clue and have been spoon-fed lies. XPA are publicly well known to be comprised of P2P users, check their history, check blackcats torrents, even check this post of a Spanish member who also runs a Spanish torrent/rom sharing website (these are just minor examples). If you had any concept of the scene you would know XPA should be the ones to be banned, then again the politics dwells further beyond your comprehension and nothing will happen anyway. BAHAMUT can be perceived as a subpar group and in XPA's shadow, but at least it doesn't deal with p2p. The scene today is nothing like what it used to be, all these lame groups should take a page from the book of the best group ever: r18!
> 
> Anyway, this is a really nice game. Assassin's Creed rocks! Good job XPA.



Theres no mention of XPA on your link, however its no secret groups accept roms from people considered more to be independent. It doesn't mean they are actually members of the group and is pretty common practice; i wouldn't say theres any security issue involved unless you happen to know internal group workings and any site slots being given to p2p users etc. I wouldn't assume anything about either group unless theres proof of p2p people actually connected to the scene.


----------



## Hisiru (Nov 13, 2009)

Wtf guys... this discussion is USELESS for the thread, this ISN'T helping people having problems with the game. 

Thanks for Xenophobia AND Bahamut for bring a lot of games FOR FREE, and that's all lol. Is anyone paying Xenophobia or BAHAMUT for the games? So you can't complain, let's talk about the damn game!


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Nov 13, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> It's already out on 360.



AC2 comes out on Tuesday for 360, have it up in my Gamefly queue and hoping my gamble of keeping a free rental slot open for the past month means I get it day one.

Edit: and as of now, this game most likely will not work on most flashcarts.  Nothing we can do about it until someone finds a work around for Ubisoft's DSi implementation, if that's even possible.  Not going to shed too many tears for it, though, since their future slate of games other than this release aren't exactly awe inspiring.


----------



## ether2802 (Nov 13, 2009)

What problems..?? I just put it on the microSD and ran it thru Sakura 1.43...!!


----------



## anaxs (Nov 13, 2009)

awesome, although i doubt it'll be any good one the dsi
im just waiting for it to be released for ps3 like after 5 days


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Nov 13, 2009)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> What problems..?? I just put it on the microSD and ran it thru Sakura 1.43...!!



Really?  So I know it has issues on the DSTT with Ymenu and unofficial latest firmware.  It works through Sakura 1.43.  Any others?


----------



## Hisiru (Nov 13, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> ether2802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes:
-Acekard2i (confirmed)
-Acekard2 AKAIO 1.5 (confirmed)
-CycloDS Evolution firmware 1.56 beta 3 (confirmed)
-Supercard DS One without save (not confirmed yet)


----------



## ether2802 (Nov 13, 2009)

the latest TouchPod and AKAIO 1.5 also run smooth, you really need a real flashcard and not homemade crappy ones...!!


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 13, 2009)

*sigh*, typical Ubisoft, making shovelware on the DS with the rare occasional serious title, and only using DSi enhancements, however irrelevant that they may be, simply to make the game less piratable.
Actually, seems like they are the only adopters of DSi enhancements for this very reason.

God I hate them.


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 13, 2009)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> *sigh*, typical Ubisoft, making shovelware on the DS with the rare occasional serious title, and only using DSi enhancements, however irrelevant that they may be, simply to make the game less piratable.
> Actually, seems like they are the only adopters of DSi enhancements for this very reason.
> 
> God I hate them.



This game is actually good.


----------



## Hisiru (Nov 13, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very very very good. I am very surprised but it's one of the best sidescrollers on the DS.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 13, 2009)

Is there any Fix for this yet? I got the same problems on my R4 + YSMenu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Always the "Loading Error." Ubisoft's works are Creating the Errors (Anti-Piracy, etc) Just like C.O.P. The Recruit...Although, I know that it'll be Cracked in a few days.


----------



## Orusaka (Nov 13, 2009)

Hisiru said:
			
		

> Donato_Dobango said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I mentioned in my earlier post, supercard ds one is confirmed by me. Turn off save patching and everything works fine. For those not in the know, it still saves, it just has to run a routine wherein it retrieves the save from the cart the next time you boot the cart. The so-called "save saver", which I think we can all agree is an awesome, awesome name.


----------



## ramar (Nov 13, 2009)

I can confirm it works with EZ V+, just turned it off after playing for 2 hours, and its a really good sidescroller, I was expecting a letdown, but it really is better than the first


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 13, 2009)

It's a DSi-Designed game. I don't think the game'll ever work on Original Flashcarts, only DSi Flashcarts will get the Game to work. All we can do now is pray. lol


----------



## ibis_87 (Nov 13, 2009)

Let`s make it clear. IT`S NOT A FULL-FLEDGED DSi GAME! It`s your usual DS game with just ONE OPTIONAL DSi FEATURE. You can take photos of yourself and make them appear on the Wanted! posters on the streets of Venice. THAT`S FREAKING ALL!! This does not affect gameplay. If you have a usual DS ( and this is CONFIRMED by me) when you try to access the feature from the main menu you just get a message that you need a DSi to use this. The whole game is playable and nothing really changes. So it`s the infamous Ubisoft IP if it does not work on your flashcard. My guess is many of the carts can already manage this after the  C.O.P.- cracking firmware updates.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 13, 2009)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Let`s make it clear. IT`S NOT A FULL-FLEDGED DSi GAME! It`s your usual DS game with just ONE OPTIONAL DSi FEATURE. You can take photos of yourself and make them appear on the Wanted! posters on the streets of Venice. THAT`S FREAKING ALL!! This does not affect gameplay. If you have a usual DS ( and this is CONFIRMED by me) when you try to access the feature from the main menu you just get a message that you need a DSi to use this. The whole game is playable and nothing really changes. So it`s the infamous Ubisoft IP if it does not work on your flashcard. My guess is many of the carts can already manage this after the  C.O.P.- cracking firmware updates.



Calm down. Like I know so much about Games like Assassin's Creed. I don't know much about Ubisoft nor Assassin's Creed, but I do know one thing - Ubisoft gives us challenges.


----------



## Orusaka (Nov 13, 2009)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> It's a DSi-Designed game. I don't think the game'll ever work on Original Flashcarts, only DSi Flashcarts will get the Game to work. All we can do now is pray. lol



Nope. Works fine on a regular ds lite with supercard ds one.

edit: as in, not the i-version of the cart. More importantly, has anyone been able to find out anything about the story in this. I fear it's the same as the main game, in which case I won't play anymore, but it's really good, so I want to. Just can't seem to find any real info on the game.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Nov 13, 2009)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Calm down. Like I know so much about Games like Assassin's Creed. I don't know much about Ubisoft nor Assassin's Creed, but I do know one thing - Ubisoft gives us challenges.



Or at least they will until March '10 when they hold their shareholders Q4 meeting to announce that even with the extra R&D time spent adding anti-piracy to their games, their products across all markets are still in decline.

That's why they already have a Roulette Wheel O' Blame department that holds meetings daily to vote on which 10 things they can blame their decline on... Bad economy... Unforeseen changes in video game preferences... anything but sucking the market dry for 4 years with Imagine and Petz games released 3 at a time with changes so minor not even the developers really know what's different.

Yes, I'm a little bitter because all I want is a 2D classic Rayman experience with lush hand drawn graphics and they keep giving us lame Mario Party rip offs and excuses for their own failures blaming us instead of themselves.


----------



## Retal (Nov 13, 2009)

just1post said:
			
		

> Retal, you obviously have no clue and have been spoon-fed lies. XPA are publicly well known to be comprised of P2P users, check their history, check blackcats torrents, even check this post of a Spanish member who also runs a Spanish torrent/rom sharing website (these are just minor examples). If you had any concept of the scene you would know XPA should be the ones to be banned, then again the politics dwells further beyond your comprehension and nothing will happen anyway. BAHAMUT can be perceived as a subpar group and in XPA's shadow, but at least it doesn't deal with p2p. The scene today is nothing like what it used to be, all these lame groups should take a page from the book of the best group ever: r18!
> Anyway, this is a really nice game. Assassin's Creed rocks! Good job XPA.There's only one criterion I need to go on, here. That would be this:
> 
> BAHAMUTWe are extremely proud to bring you the first real scene release


Anyone who is actually in the scene and yet acknowledges that fact in the first or second person, like they are elated with themselves for it, is analogous to a fourth wall break and serves as irrefutable proof of immense faggotry. Implying acknowledgement of the existence of non-scene releases is also evidence of P2P dabblings, not least of all because they name torrent websites in their NFOs thus also proving their involvement, whether merely as a spectator or otherwise.

Nobody should need any more evidence than that one sentence fragment from one NFO to realise who needs a scene ban around here.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow, what is all the commotion about?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P2P? Scene bans? I'll be the first to ya', I don't know squat about who dumps these games or what benefit they get from it. As far as I'm concerned, there's a ROM fairy who leaves the games for me to find under my pillow in the morning.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I do know, I appreciate seeing Assassin's Creed 2 DS on the board when I visit. What could be wrong with that? I don't get what all this fuss is about...


----------



## Hisiru (Nov 13, 2009)

Orusaka said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are  your options on the patch screen, please?


----------



## anaxs (Nov 13, 2009)

the graphics are ..ok, heres a screen shot to give u an overview of the graphics


----------



## Hisiru (Nov 13, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> the graphics are ..ok, heres a screen shot to give u an overview of the graphics



Graphics shouldn't matter because it's is a sidescroller/2D platformer. But thanks for the screenshot.


----------



## Orusaka (Nov 13, 2009)

Hisiru said:
			
		

> Orusaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disabling save is the only thing that should be relevant, I think. My exact options are enable patch and enable reset, which there's really no point to, because the reset function doesn't work in the dsi games anyway. So basically, turn everything off and it will work. As I stated previously, it will still save without patch save on, it will just have to retrieve the save from the cart the next time you boot.


----------



## qodrirnspe (Nov 13, 2009)

Cool screenshot, would download, but my site don't do DSi games :/ also Assasin's Creed II only comes out in South Africa IN MARCH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Posts merged*

Cool screenshot, would download, but my site don't do DSi games :/ also Assasin's Creed II only comes out in South Africa IN MARCH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

OOPS double post xD


----------



## Popin (Nov 13, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Seems to be working fine on a CycloDS 1.56b3......it's a lot better that the first Assassin's Creed, but that isn't saying all that much.  Definitely controls, plays and looks better though.  Lots of voice acting in this one.


That's good to hear, considering the first one was pretty disappointing. In any case, this is a nice surprise, I'll have to go try this one out.

Edit: It's working on the DS Linker so far, I haven't tried saving but I haven't gotten any white screens yet.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 14, 2009)

As soon as I saw Griptonite Games on the start-up screen, I understood why folks were saying this was a much better game than the first -- and it most certainly is. It's leaps and bounds better than the first. Combat is more simple but tons more satisfying, and they actually managed to implement stealth similar to the console game, even though it's on a 2D plane. Further, the framerate is greatly improved over the first game. This actually feels like an Assassin's Creed game. Man, Griptonite really owns this sort of action sidescroller on DS.


----------



## markvn (Nov 14, 2009)

It work very well on EZ Flash Vi (RC7).
And if you press wanted, it says: ''You can only use this future on DSi.'' It doesn't crash or anything else (what happens with some other DSi enchanged roms...)
But for which flashcards it doesn't work? Does it work for R4 or not?


----------



## Master_B (Nov 14, 2009)

Hisiru said:
			
		

> Donato_Dobango said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can confirm that this game also works with "-CycloDS Evolution firmware 1.55 final"


----------



## SylentEcho (Nov 14, 2009)

This doesn't work on r4. It shows no icon, boots easily, but goes to two blank screens and stops right there.

It would seems that all r4 users are facing this problem.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 14, 2009)

i guess its gonna take before a fix is fully implemented... i can wait though i was very surprised when i saw this name
the first one deserved atleast 7/10

they say u have to manually apply the arm7.bin patch and then continue playing... i will try it when the rom is download (oops i shouldnt have said tht)


----------



## VenomTSH (Nov 14, 2009)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> they say u have to manually apply the arm7.bin patch and then continue playing...



That actually works?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 14, 2009)

i havent tried it and can never do it... it works on the no$ emu if u are wanting to play it now (or way of saying "if u want to play it now")
it's much better than before... mixed PoP DS and previous assassin's creed game in one which makes it very nice


----------



## SylentEcho (Nov 14, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> they say u have to manually apply the arm7.bin patch and then continue playing


I doubt that would work on the r4 because the icon itself isn't showing up as if the format isn't supported. arm7 patch is for the game saving data.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2009)

So, anyone know why the game doesn't work with the DSOnei and only with the regular DSOne?


----------



## Hisiru (Nov 16, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> So, anyone know why the game doesn't work with the DSOnei and only with the regular DSOne?



Enable DMA and patch saver


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 16, 2009)

Hisiru said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, well, that's what I did. I enabled DMA and patch saver (to do that, I had to enable Enable Patch and Patch Speed too) I tried it with ONLY DMA and Patch Saver enabled, too, but neither way works


----------



## Deleted-165688 (Nov 17, 2009)

nothing works for r4?


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anyone know why this game shows no icon?


----------



## ether2802 (Nov 17, 2009)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Does anyone know why this game shows no icon?



Depends on the OS you are using, cause it is an hybrid DSi enhanced game:

Sakura = NO
TouchPod = YES
AKAIO = YES


...!!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 17, 2009)

so far no progress at all with the firmware... i can safely say tht no one is working to fix the prob... sadly it is quite a good game, i'd give it 8/10

review (from no$)
there are mainly 3 modes namely normal,stealth, chase
Normal - Move from one point to another u have a choice to kill or not
Stealth - Attack from behind but if caught more than 3x then start over (can even hide in some background objects with a simple but cool animation)
Chase - RUN! from the guards

*Fighting* - It does not have combos but simple 3 hits but can be blocked (and u can time it to break the block). Counters can also be made with 3d animations shown-which are many (3d animations are also shown for stealth kills)
*Movement* - More like prince of persia for ds but FASTER... can climb any wall if reachable and no matter what the height is (i mean keep climbing as he hangs on the wall which is useful for stealth kills)
*Storyline* - Not much here but puts variety in the game

There are also poles,throwing knives and some other things which i have not explored. One important thing is tht u have to remove posters (in which DSi taken photo can be placed) to earn synch points which increase yer hp (and also end of level objectives do the same eg kills, time taken etc)

Great game esp since it is fast paced albeit shorter cuz its a DS action game... A MUST TRY (so prepare a fix)


----------



## abrack08 (Nov 17, 2009)

Any chance this game could run with DSTT and YSMenu on a DSphat?


----------



## nori2nori (Nov 18, 2009)

*How to play "Assassin's Creed II" on your R4*

*The special IPS patch was released by Rudolph.
You need some IPS patcher to patch the ROM file.*

*Download:*
 Rudolph Child's Play Patch (IPS Version)


----------



## damiussus (Nov 18, 2009)

Confirmed!!!! Used above Rudolph IPS patch. Working fine on my M3 Simply now on a DS Lite.  Readme said not to use a downloaded version of the rom but to dump it from the actual game.  I however used the XPA version with no problems.  Pretty sweet game so far.


----------



## nori2nori (Nov 18, 2009)

*How to play "Assassin's Creed II" on your R4*

*The special IPS patch was released and improved by Rudolph.
You need some IPS patcher to patch the ROM file.*

*Download:*
 Improved Rudolph Child's Play Patch (IPS Version)

Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## damiussus (Nov 18, 2009)

What is improved about it?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks man for the news... damiussus check my post it has changed greatly for the first one
in summary, speed,sidescroller (with 3d cutscenes), different fighting techniques and 3 modes of levels... excellent game u must try
i am going to start again bcz i lost save and game is good to be played again

PS - Thanks nori for the awaited patch and also ANYTHING will work on the R4 (elder of all carts)


----------



## damiussus (Nov 18, 2009)

Um.....I meant what's improved on the second patch vs the first rudolph?


----------



## abrack08 (Nov 21, 2009)

Will that R4 patch work for a DSTT?

The game has an icon, but when I try to start it up there's an error.


----------



## VenomTSH (Nov 21, 2009)

damiussus said:
			
		

> Um.....I meant what's improved on the second patch vs the first rudolph?



I think the freezing issues.


----------



## PenguinZ (Nov 22, 2009)

can some PLEASE reupload the patch to something that is not megaupload??

THANK YOU


----------



## VenomTSH (Nov 22, 2009)

MediaFire
RapidShare
HotFile

Many thanks to Rudolph, the patch works flawlessly and the game is awesome.


----------



## divvy123 (Nov 26, 2009)

This game when patched using Rudolph normal, or improved patch still gives the err=-4 when loading on dsi, but works fine with normal ds, do you think there will be a fix that works with dsi, thanks.


----------



## joystick0406 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Rudolph but the patch doesn't work on my Ds lite with DSTT ( I got the latest official firmware) can you please give me a solution for that ? thank you ^^


----------



## dawn.wan (Dec 1, 2009)

JustReading said:
			
		

> BAHAMUT needs a scene ban for the constant repacking of p2p shit, the bullshit in nfos, invalid propers, and generally sucking. Any group that isn't doing games at 10 am on Tuesday morning etc is shit.



that's why your are just reading leecher.  You want to talk shit? then start releasing.  Put out or shut up.


----------



## JohnDoes (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks!! Nice release.!


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

Ooh..Can't wait for the download to finish!!!


----------

